# Keeping Track of Miles



## cpr saves (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi,
I would love to hear which devices you like the best to keep track of how many miles you have ridden.

I have seen specials today on the Garmin eTrex 20 and wondered if that is a reliable unit and worth the money. I want to stay under $200.

Thanks very much for your input.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Yep. That's a good one. I use an older garmin.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I use an app designed for cycling on my phone. I'm not sure how accurate it is, but it's free.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I use a Garmin 310xt and love it! I have heard good things about the eTrex models too.


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

I also use an app on my phone, Map My Ride. I was planning on getting a stand alone GPS, but the app works so well that I never did.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

One advantage of the etrex is battery life......many phones drain the battery in a few hours....the etrex has 20+ hours on a charge...

I have a E-trex Legend Hcx and a 60Csx.......put one in DW's pommel bag, and the other in mine.......have the 1:24,000 SE topo map loaded on them which is available from gpsfiledepot.com at no cost.

I also have an iphone 5s.....with a couple of different gps apps, but for back country riding I simply prefer the Garmins.....and the iphone goes in airline mode.....to save the battery....


----------



## bbsmfg3 (Aug 12, 2010)

"With its high-sensitivity, WAAS-enabled GPS receiver and HotFix™ satellite prediction, GPSMAP 78sc locates your position quickly and precisely and maintains its GPS location even in heavy cover and deep canyons. The advantage is clear — whether you’re in deep woods or just near tall buildings and trees."


Neither the etrex 20 or the gpsmap 60 have this technology. I have both the 60 and the 78. I've compared them both on the same ride, tracking distance. In heavy woods the 60 has shown 2 less miles on a 15 mile ride.


Neither the etrex 20 or 30 have the capability of the 78s. If your riding in the open( no woods), any of them do a decent job.


It's easy to be fooled with those without the WAAS technology, unless you have something to compare them to. It doesn't take many short satellite looses of signal to make a lot of difference when tracking distance. Especially, when you stop and check the unit and it seems to be working ok.


----------



## cpr saves (Dec 5, 2012)

I already ordered it earlier this morning, from Cabela's only to find out it was $5 cheaper on Amazon. Just my luck. Interestingly, the description included this: "WAAS-enabled GPS receiver with HotFix and GLONASS support for fast positioning and a reliable signal". So hopefully the description will be correct and function close to your 78, Bob.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

I was going to try mapmyride app just for shorter rides on my I phone 5s


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

bbsmfg3;6634898 I've compared them both on the same ride said:


> On a ten mile ride I have about a mile difference between my Hcx and my 60Csx.....


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

Strava is a popular cycling app, is anyone here using it?


----------



## NightFell (Dec 3, 2014)

I use Endomondo for riding and running- works well!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I had a Garmin eTrex Ventura HC...Loved it til my granddaughter lost it. Very reasonable - easy to use.


----------



## Rideabighorse (Jan 12, 2014)

I use Navtracks on my Android phone.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I have a Garmin eTrex 20 and love it. But I don't always remember to restart my mileage at the begging of each ride, so I just track hours instead of miles. Especially since I'm just keeping track for fun.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I use an app on my phone (Android) called Sports Tracker. I love it. It tracks my miles, hours, speed, and if you have GPS on it'll show you where you went. It has a Horseback Riding option among other options!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sjharris53 (Jan 31, 2010)

I use the Endomondo app on my Android. Just started using it mid January, and it has been awesome. Works like Sports Tracker that Roman uses. Best part - totally free!


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

There is a free version of ST which is what I use and has everything I need.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

